# st louis mo



## chexchy (Feb 6, 2016)

we are going to st louis this spring break.  Is there any timeshare in this area or any suggestion for where we should stay?
I really appreciate your advise.
thanks
chexchy


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2016)

chexchy said:


> we are going to st louis this spring break.  Is there any timeshare in this area or any suggestion for where we should stay?
> I really appreciate your advise.
> thanks
> chexchy



Have you Google this and have you checked the link @ TUGS Resorts and Reviews ?
Also, my I suggest you check Trip Advisor and if you are a member AAA (American Automobile Association).


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 6, 2016)

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Click on "Central USA" and zoom in from there.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2016)

Here are the two closest -

Summit at Tievoli Hills by Exploria Resorts (#5772)
Clarksville,  MO  63336,  USA 

and

Silverleaf's Timber Creek Resort (#4864)
Desoto,  MO  63020,  USA

But both of these are a pretty good drive into St. Louis.

What are you going to do in St. Louis?  Might help to locate an area to stay in for your trip.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 6, 2016)

We've stayed at Timber Creek in Desoto for several years running....headed back there in August.   We visit family in Irondale, MO, and this gives us a good place to stay.  The resort is about an hour out of the city.  We have driven to the zoo/etc from there...just know that it's going to be a bit of a hike.  I've posted one, if not two, reviews here on Tug, on RCI, and on trip advisor.  The resort is not a luxury one, but it serves our purposes well.  Let me know if you have any specific questions, and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 6, 2016)

I also have been to Timber Creek many times  and really like the resort, though you have to understand it is not 4 star. The decor is more like a hunting/fishing cabin, but quite comfortable.

As for Tivoli Hills, I visited there for a tour while the units were being built. It is more remote than Timber Creek and at the time, more than 15 years ago, the "resort" was very run down and I did not like the unit arrangements. I haven't visited there since but I would not recommend it to anyone.

As others have said, it depends on what you plan to do in St. Louis.


----------



## shellmo1 (Feb 6, 2016)

I live in the St. Louis area.  Desoto is a drive if you plan on doing sightseeing in St. Louis.  Like others have said,  what are you planning to do?  When is your Spring Break?  I can give you an idea of where to stay.  There really aren't any timeshares though :-(


----------



## chexchy (Feb 9, 2016)

*i appreciate your advise*

We are from california.  we are going there the last week of march.  I was stupid to buy the sampler from DRI.  we actually going to branson but my redeye fly going to st louis so i decided to explore st louis for about 5 days and then go to branson.  I checked out trip advisor and planed out things like zoo and parks etc...  I think we may want to stay in the city to save time.  therefore, the hotel should work too (i hope).  
If you have any advise for the places for my 10 and 8 year old girls, that would be great.  ANyhow, all your advises helps me alot in deciding where to go and what to do.
thanks
chexchy


----------



## shellmo1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am assuming that you will rent a car.  Our public transit here sucks.  If the weather is nice definitely take a day at the zoo, we have one of the best.  The City Museum is quite unique and your girls will have a blast.  The Arch is closed right now (under renovations).  The Science Center in Forest Park is fun for kids too and a great place on a chilly or rainy day.  There is a Residence Inn near 64/40 and Jefferson.  It has a secure lot and you get a kitchen which can be nice with kids.  Staying in the Brentwood area would be a good choice too, it is in the 40/64 corrider too.  It is too early in the year for Grants Farm or Six Flags.  You will hit 170 from the airport and head out to 40/64.  The area around the airport and towards the city on hwy 70 isn't the best.  If I can answer any other questions for you, please let me know.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 9, 2016)

chexchy said:


> We are from california.  we are going there the last week of march.  I was stupid to buy the sampler from DRI.  we actually going to branson but my redeye fly going to st louis so i decided to explore st louis for about 5 days and then go to branson.  I checked out trip advisor and planed out things like zoo and parks etc...  I think we may want to stay in the city to save time.  therefore, the hotel should work too (i hope).
> If you have any advise for the places for my 10 and 8 year old girls, that would be great.  ANyhow, all your advises helps me alot in deciding where to go and what to do.
> thanks
> chexchy



I grew up in St. Louis and we now go there for a week most summers because our daughter goes to camp out there. We always stay in the Residence Inn St. Louis Downtown--this one: https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/stlrd-residence-inn-st-louis-downtown/

They aren't all that close to downtown, but they have large units, good for a family, and the staff is very nice, and they have a good breakfast buffet and a manager's reception with food on some evenings. They also have a free shuttle that will take you downtown or anywhere within a certain radius. I'm sorry I can't remember the radius--it's two or three miles. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 9, 2016)

Spend a day at Forest Park in St. Louis - science museum, art museum, history museum, and the zoo are located there.  They all have free entry.  If the weather cooperates check out the Botanical Gardens.  The Magic House is fun with kids too, they'll love that.

If you're going to Branson with kids, you'll have to see Silver Dollar City.  They'll be open on weekends for sure - check the schedule for other days they're open.


----------



## chexchy (Feb 10, 2016)

*thanks*



shellmo1 said:


> I am assuming that you will rent a car.  Our public transit here sucks.  If the weather is nice definitely take a day at the zoo, we have one of the best.  The City Museum is quite unique and your girls will have a blast.  The Arch is closed right now (under renovations).  The Science Center in Forest Park is fun for kids too and a great place on a chilly or rainy day.  There is a Residence Inn near 64/40 and Jefferson.  It has a secure lot and you get a kitchen which can be nice with kids.  Staying in the Brentwood area would be a good choice too, it is in the 40/64 corrider too.  It is too early in the year for Grants Farm or Six Flags.  You will hit 170 from the airport and head out to 40/64.  The area around the airport and towards the city on hwy 70 isn't the best.  If I can answer any other questions for you, please let me know.  Enjoy your stay!



I had all these places on my list.  we will have rental car to and from branson.  How is the union station in st louis?  is there anything interresting?  
thanks
chexchy


----------



## chexchy (Feb 10, 2016)

*grant's farm*

yes, it is too early for this park but has anyone been to the lone elk park.  It's kind of neat is it?
thanks


----------



## wackymother (Feb 10, 2016)

chexchy said:


> I had all these places on my list.  we will have rental car to and from branson.  How is the union station in st louis?  is there anything interresting?
> thanks
> chexchy



Union Station is a nice renovated station with shops and occasional events. BEHIND Union Station is a pavilion with a huge koi pond full of beautiful koi! You can buy fish food from a gumball-type machine. The fish will come right to you to get the food. Not sure how they'll be in March, but they might be active then. 

There are a couple of restaurants there, too, including a Hard Rock Cafe. 

We've stayed in the hotel that's right in Union Station, too. It was okay. We got it on Priceline for some super-reasonable price.


----------



## shellmo1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Union Station is nearly vacant and is going under a renovation too.  The hotel is cool to see but I wouldn't make it a destination.  An 8 and 10 year old probably wouldn't be too wowed by pretty, historic architecture.     I haven't been to Lone Elk in years so can't say, but the end of March is still pretty "winter bleak" around here.  Nothing blooms until into April usually.  I would say the History Museum and the Botanical Gardens are more for adults unless your girls are into that kind of stuff.  The Magic House is great but I think it is more for kids 3-7.   You can look it up and decide.  The Science Center is more school aged.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 10, 2016)

Really, the Arch is by far the most amazing thing to see in St. Louis. 

And the Anheuser-Busch tour is the other don't-miss attraction.


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 10, 2016)

I agree that the City Museum (hard to describe, more of an indoor playground than a museum) and Science Center would be great for your daughters ages. The Science Center also has an Omnimax Theater. You can check online at slsc.org for what is playing. Also the zoo depending on the weather.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Feb 10, 2016)

Lone Elk Park is nice if you want to go for a little drive and want to try to catch a glimpse of elk and bison. Note: sometimes the animals are right up close, and other times they are no where to be seen. If you do drive out there, the World Bird Sanctuary is close by, interesting & free. I wouldn't necessarily make either place a specific destination, though. 

City Museum is great as long as you are comfortable allowing the kids to be out of eyesight every so often, as there are passages and crevices that are too small for most adults to enter (but that kids obviously love). 

The Magic House is always fun--in fact, when my nieces & nephew came out to visit, they felt it was the highlight of their trip (ages 7-11). Also, check the Magic House website for possible special events during your visit. If you are members of a children's museum at a high enough membership level, then remember to bring your museum card for free or reduced admission. I think it's called ACM reciprocity? If you don't have a reciprocal membership, be on the look out for buy one/get one coupons, or for a groupon. 

The Science Center is another place that has lots of great stuff. The Science Center entrance is free, but I think you can get reduced prices on the Planetarium and the Omnimax if you have a science museum membership elsewhere. You don't have to park in their paid parking lot if you don't want to--there's free street parking near the main entrance, and free parking on the Forest Park side (near the Planetarium). 

Depending on the weather, the Botanical Garden can be really great. Again, they offer reciprocal privileges with many other botanical garden memberships. My kids love the Children's Garden there, but it may not be open when you are here (I think it usually opens in late March or early April? costs a little extra on top of admission).

If the weather isn't too bad, the zoo is another great place to go! There are many indoor exhibits, so we have popped in and out of buildings and been fine. Free admission but also reciprocal privileges with many other zoos for reduced prices on things that have a charge. If you go the first hour the zoo is open, then some of the things that have a charge are free (such as the children's zoo or carousel). There's free parking on the streets in Forest Park, but the specific zoo parking lots are kind of expensive.

The History Museum (also free admission) has a new-ish interactive exhibit area that is directed at kids called History Clubhouse. We haven't made it out there, but I know several people who have enjoyed it. 

Oh, and if anyone likes history, the Ulysses S. Grant National Historic Site is very interesting--there's a historic house to tour, and information/exhibits on the Dent family and the president. I would say it's more of an adult attraction than a kid one, but my kids still had fun.

If you are interested in driving a little ways, you can go over to Alton, Illinois. The bald eagles will probably have already left the area by the end of March, but if they haven't, watching them fish in the Mississippi River is an awesome sight. You could also visit the National Great Rivers Museum/Melvin Price Lock & Dam, where you take a tour of the lock & dam, and can watch boats and barges go through. I want to say there is a minimum age for the lock & dam tour, but I can't remember what that age is so maybe there is not. Also free!

Another slight drive away is Shaw Nature Preserve. It's affiliated with the Botanical Garden, and there's some great hiking out there. There are thousands of daffodil bulbs that have been naturalized there, so it's really gorgeous in the spring.

Finally, we haven't stayed at Timber Creek yet, but we're actually going to go there in a few weeks for a local "country" getaway. 

Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## chexchy (Feb 11, 2016)

*branson,mo.*

thanks very much for all your st louis advise.  
Do you know much of branson?  we are staying at the dri resort.  I would imagine every thing is within walking distance from the resort.  Anything particularly i should not miss?  Any activities for my girls?
thanks


----------



## schoolmarm (Feb 11, 2016)

I really like the Drury Inns in the midwest and there are a lot in St. Louis.  You get free parking, free breakfast and free "hot bites/happy hour" that COULD do for supper.  There is one by Union Station that was a historic YMCA and very cool.  There is another by the Convention Center and others throughout the city.

When doing airport runs to St. Louis, I often stayed at the Harrahs Casino hotel.  It is now a Hollywood Hotel.  Fun.  But although they have a free shuttle to the airport and free parking, it is quite a ways from downtown.

Must sees;
The Arch and the riverfront area.
The Zoo and other areas in the former World's Fair park (Meet me in St. Louis, anyone?)
If going during baseball season, Busch Stadium.
People I know like the Budweiser tasting tour.
If you have kids or like science, the science center is cool.

I'm a musician--here's what *I* liked in St. Louis:
The Fabulous Fox theatre...the decor is worth the price of a ticket.
The St. Louis Symphony--their concert hall has excellent acoustics. 
The Scott Joplin House and museum.
The Bascilica Cathedral (Well, there are two...the little one by the river is a historic monument...I'm talking about the HUGE one with awesome music.  You could tour it or just go to mass.)

There is good BBQ throughout St. Louis. 

Have fun!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2016)

chexchy said:


> thanks very much for all your st louis advise.
> Do you know much of branson?  we are staying at the dri resort.  I would imagine every thing is within walking distance from the resort.  Anything particularly i should not miss?  Any activities for my girls?
> thanks



If you're referring to the resort at Fall Creek, very little is within walking distance from the resort.  I mentioned SDC above for Branson - check their schedule.  There is a magic show that I'm sure they'll like.  The Moses play at Sight and Sound theater will be great!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 11, 2016)

somewhereoutthere said:


> Lone Elk Park is nice if you want to go for a little drive and want to try to catch a glimpse of elk and bison. Note: sometimes the animals are right up close, and other times they are no where to be seen. If you do drive out there, the World Bird Sanctuary is close by, interesting & free. I wouldn't necessarily make either place a specific destination, though.
> 
> City Museum is great as long as you are comfortable allowing the kids to be out of eyesight every so often, as there are passages and crevices that are too small for most adults to enter (but that kids obviously love).
> 
> ...



Very nicely done... and I agree with everything you wrote here!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 11, 2016)

puppymommo said:


> I agree that the City Museum (hard to describe, more of an indoor playground than a museum) and Science Center would be great for your daughters ages. The Science Center also has an Omnimax Theater. You can check online at slsc.org for what is playing. Also the zoo depending on the weather.



Oh, yes! Forgot the City Museum. That's great, too. And the Science Center is good.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 11, 2016)

chexchy said:


> thanks very much for all your st louis advise.
> Do you know much of branson?  we are staying at the dri resort.  I would imagine every thing is within walking distance from the resort.  Anything particularly i should not miss?  Any activities for my girls?
> thanks



Maybe start a separate thread for Branson? Lots of people will have tips and ideas for going there, but they might not see this thread.


----------



## chexchy (Feb 12, 2016)

*Thanks*



wackymother said:


> Maybe start a separate thread for Branson? Lots of people will have tips and ideas for going there, but they might not see this thread.


Thanks for all advise with the St. Louis.  I think I got all e info I needed to know.  I will start another thread for Branson.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 13, 2016)

chexchy said:


> I will start another thread for Branson.



Here is an excellent source for Branson info.

http://www.1branson.com/forum/

It uses the same format that is used here and is populated with locals and frequent travelers.


----------

